# DCC HELP!!! The Real Answers



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I have read enough answers from all the well wishers and helpers out there that have DCC confused or compleatly wrong.
99.9% of the time some other well wisher or helper gave you the wrong info.
I've had it happen to me too!
Read this info and it will set you on the right path!
It is very well written and goes from the basics to the advance of it all.
Start
http://dccwiki.com/tutorial

A little more advanced
http://www.dccwiki.com/Introduction_to_DCC

I hope this helps everyone!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Very good information.

who exactly are the well wishers that you speak of? People from this forum or just things on the internet or people who nly run DC?

I am confussed on the 99.9% of the time some other well wisher gave you the wrong info. What does that mean?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

THAT is why I gave up on DCC but the obvious answer has always been . READ the manual.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

*DCC Help Restated!*

This advice and link is in no way a reflection on anyone individual! It's just my observation of the over all confusion that DCC has the ability to cause. There are so many rules and terms that it can make ones head spin. After reading the Wiki I was really impressed on how well written, and easy to understand it was!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I found a great one also just a while after bout the many points of how DCC works and how it is a AC system not a DC system.

http://www.loystoys.com/info/how-dcc-works.html


----------



## RGC (Dec 11, 2010)

http://tonystrains.com/tonystips/dccprimer/index.htm

Here is another great link for anyone looking to learn about DCC.


----------

